# Senior Living Home Gives Shelter Pets A Second Chance



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

Read about how the kind folks in senior living homes are giving some shelter pets a second chance...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...tm_hp_ref=dogs




​


----------



## Ina (Sep 22, 2014)

Sea, I know I'm not going anywhere without my Izzy. :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

Ina, what happened to your friend who had to move and rehome his 2 dogs?  Did you end up taking them in?


----------



## Ina (Sep 22, 2014)

As it turns out we had a spree of someone going around our neighborhood poisoning our dogs so they could rob the homes.  It's happened before, but only twice in the last twenty years. We lost two golden labs about five years after we bought this place. After that we drained our new fur kids not to eat anything, anytime, it didn't come from us, and we pinned them at night.
Anyway two of our neighbors lost their yard dogs, and since the dogs we were carrying for were medium and small, they can be kept indoors.  So we found them new homes, and we get to sort of keep an eye on them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

That's terrible Ina, I've heard stories of people using poison meatballs to kill dogs, either in people's yards, or at dog parks.


----------

